# Anybody used the Universal Rocks 3D Backgrounds?



## gaqua (Apr 11, 2008)

I am in the midst of building a 100G acrylic tank up, 60" x 18" x 20", and I was looking for a new way to do a background. I don't have the time to do a DIY styrofoam/concrete background, and I've done slate backgrounds before but it adds a huge amount of weight to the tank so I'd like to avoid that.

The Universal Rocks backgrounds look pretty good and are much more reasonably priced than some of the other ones.

Some of my questions:

Do I have to silicon it in place or can I use magnets? Can it be cut to fit into the tank easily? Any suggestions?

EDIT - sorry, here's a link:
http://universalhabitat.com/shop.php/ba ... s/c_3.html


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a LFS in our area that carries these. The magnets are embedded in the background and you place another magnet on the outside of the tank. The look pretty durable and are pretty reasonably priced.


----------



## Frenchy21 (Jul 20, 2010)

I just got one in a 125g with two center braces in about 20 minutes so easy as the background is flexible, I measure the background to match the tank make the couple of cut to fit snug, folded it and tied it up with a string and slid it in place. I siliconed mine as I put it upside down so i could hide all my intakes behind it. The guy ( i feel bad i cant remember his name) is really super nice I told him what I wanted and he sent me all the stuff to set it up, he can even do a custom one easly really good guys, Any future backgrounds will come from them no doubt, and yes very good customer service, quick to respond straight forward... Even though it has been only three months I am really happy with it as it looks really natural. If you can, go for it. If I remember it well there are some videos on the website on how to set it up and you can see different model.[/i]


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Are they priced like those other ones by that other brand?


----------



## gaqua (Apr 11, 2008)

I see a shop locally with 36" x 18" segments for $59... Seems reasonable


----------



## Frenchy21 (Jul 20, 2010)

No pricing is very resaonable compare to all the other ones out there. Shipping can be costly depending on the size but again it was cheaper than all the other quote I got and better product /customer service


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Agreed, that sounds reasonable. The ones I have seen were more like $599 for anything of decent size.


----------



## gaqua (Apr 11, 2008)

Well, I got it and put it in. Very happy with it. It's rubbery and flexible, and the rock-side is textured with what feels like actual rock. It's hard to cut, and since I have a 5 foot tank and bought two 3-foot sections, I had to cover a seam with the leftover segments, but I think it turned out okay so far. I used Silicone to adhere it to the back, but you could use hooks or magnets I suppose.



http://imgur.com/BBbQA


Tomorrow, sand and rocks.


----------

